# Can Wallaba heartwood be lathe.



## Anthony Alleyne (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there to everyone, thank for having as a new member.

Can Wallaba heartwood be lathe. 
Thanks 
Anthony.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have another turner. I wouldn't see why not. I googled it and it seems like a strong, stable wood and besides if it is free wood give it a go. I have never turned any but haven't found many woods that don't turn well. Try turning some and post the results. Be interesting to see and hear your experience.


----------



## Anthony Alleyne (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Bernie W, I try some and get bat to you.
Anthony.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

airgforce said:


> Thanks a lot Bernie W, I try some and get bat to you.
> Anthony.


Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------

